# Duramycin dosage?



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Is the dosage for duramycin different from what's on the bottle?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If it is a 200mg tetracycline it is exactly the same dosage as any other 200 m tetracycline. 3.5cc Per 100 pounds every 24 hours, depending upon what you are treating.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

